# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 19.11.2018 - 26.11.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *51*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *134* Получено карантинов: *16*, суммарный объем: *49* мб Обработано файлов: *70*, суммарный объем: *76* мб Уникальных файлов: *50*, суммарный объем: *72* мб Признаны безопасными: *4* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *41*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220946 - найдено зловредов: *26* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220910 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220913 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220903 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220674 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmon.sys - *7* c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmonfs.sys - *7* c:\windows\windefender.exe - *2* c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmonprocessmonitor.s  ys - *2* c:\windows\oinstall.exe - *1* c:\program files\driverspacksolution\intel.exe - *1* c:\program files\adobe\fr5vf\wt1_yr0-f&.exe - *1* c:\programdata\microsoft help\dwn.exe - *1* c:\programdata\microsoft help\start1.bat - *1* c:\programdata\microsoft help\start2.bat - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 VHO:Rootkit.Win64.Agent.avo - *7* VHO:Rootkit.Win64.Agent.avn - *7* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *5* UDS:Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Foreign.sb - *4* not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.Mewishid.gen - *2* UDS:Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.sb - *2* HEUR:Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Glupteba.gen - *2* VHO:Rootkit.Win64.Agent.ayv - *2* HEUR:Trojan.BAT.Miner.gen - *2* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Neoreklami.ovq - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

